# Folic Acid & Other Supplements?



## anon246

Hi everyone! First post so I hope this works!!

Im currently TTC and taking 5mg of folic acid daily. I was looking to take conceive plus fertility vitamins but I’m not sure if I can take this on top of the folic acid? I am 100% going to raise this at my next review before making any decisions, but I figured it would be really helpful to hear others thoughts?


----------



## Inka

Welcome @anon246  I took a similar vitamin alongside my 5mg folic acid and was told it was fine because the level of folic acid in the other product (400ug) was the normal low amount and so only a fraction extra of what I was taking.


----------



## anon246

Oh that’s so interesting thank you so much! That’s really great to hear. ☺️


----------

